# Innokin fourth generation tech full size mod released next week!



## Timwis (2/6/21)

The Sensis saw a Pod Mod from Innokin with innovative new technology which kept flavour produced fresh which in turn increased coil longevity!

Now the technology is about to be let off the leash!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (2/6/21)

*Innokin Coolfire Z80 Kit Preview – The Coolfire Is Back!*

The Innokin Coolfire Z80 Kit is the newest kit to wear the “Coolfire” badge…






This popular range have included the Coolfire Z80, Coolfire Ultra and the Coolfire Mini.

*What Is New On The Innokin Coolfire Z80 Kit?*
Sadly this is not yet showing on the official Innokin website – I have had to get the info from a vendor website.








The info does show the full kit which includes the new Zenith 2 tank – but there is not much detail about this tank yet so I will cover this in another preview when more info shows up.

Mainly therefore I will be dealing with the Coolfire Z80 mod and what this has to offer.





As you can see the styling is very “Coolfire” like (apart from the dodgy looking Coolfire 2 obviously) and has lovely smooth curves with Leather or Suede textured grip areas. The marketing images do say the textures are “similar to Suede and Leather” so this might be an imitation material – but again this is not specified.

Surrounding the grip areas is the main Zinc-Alloy frame which is either GunMetal, Dark Grey or Silver depending on which colour version you choose.





This requires a single 18650 battery for power which is not included in the kit and you get a USB Type C port which can charge at up to a 1.7A charge rate.

You have a Variable wattage output of 6-80W and the image of the specifications also suggests you can adjust the voltage too?





In addition to these user modes you also get the F0 Fourth Generation Technology mode (found on the recent Innokin Sensis) which allows you to change the frequency of the alternating current going to the coil to suit your preference.





Image courtesy of 3fvape.com
Also you get the coil refresh mode (again carried over from the Sensis) which when you have taken a vape will send 40% of the power to the coil for a split second when you release the fire button to prime the coil ready for your next vape.





A colour TFT screen is provided but the size is not specified.

The top of the mod has a standard 510 connection so you can use this with a wide range of atomisers.

There are 4 colour options to choose from: Leather Black, Ash Grey, Leather White and Cloudy Grey.





*Kit Includes*

Innokin Coolfire Z80 Mod
Zenith 2 tank
0.8ohm MTL coil (installed)
Z 0.3ohm RDL coil
Spare glass
Spare RDL drip tip
O-rings
Type C USB cable
User manual
*Innokin Coolfire Z80 Mod Specs*

Size: 83.5×38.3×27.6mm
Output: 6-80W / 1-7.5V
User modes: Variable Wattage, Frequency – F0 (20-100Hz), Coil refresh
Battery: 1×18650 (not included)
Display: Colour screen – size not specified
Resistance range: 0.1-3.5ohm
USB Type C Charging – 1.7A charge rate
510 connection

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (3/6/21)

been using 75hz in F0 mode on Sensis with 0.65ohm coil, do the occasional refresh and at 3241 puffs and still getting great flavour, using RTA's will be a winner along with being able to swap out battery!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Timwis (14/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## fbb1964 (14/6/21)

For what it's worth I've noticed they've come into stock for sale at HealthCabin now

https://www.healthcabin.net/innokin-coolfire-z80-box-mod-with-zenith-ii-tank-p/26833.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (17/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (17/6/21)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (30/6/21)

This mod is fantastic, loving it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/21)

Timwis said:


> This mod is fantastic, loving it!



100% agree! Very impressed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (1/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% agree! Very impressed!
> View attachment 233538


The Sensis also had Coil+ and if the new tech was just Coil+ and the refresh feature it would still be major innovation and i would be hyping it up for genuine reasons but it makes sense sending Coil+ to the side-lines on the Coolfire Z80 because using it with AC Current is that good who once trying F0 mode with the occasional refresh would use Coil+ instead?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (1/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% agree! Very impressed!
> View attachment 233538


For me the only con i have come across is the puff counter Zero's every time the battery is removed which will annoy those that monitor their puffs. For me funny enough the puff counter only really interests me in regards to doing the review as although i will manually test the resetting i also like to have photos in the review with decent numbers showing on the display so at least if many think i am talking BS at least they can't say i didn't really use it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/21)

No leaking at all, simple refill, great flavour (best commercial coil ever), battery life seems great, my Siam Drip Tips fit perfectly! This kit is an all-around chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (1/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> No leaking at all, simple refill, great flavour (best commercial coil ever), battery life seems great, my Siam Drip Tips fit perfectly! This kit is an all-around chicken dinner!


In many MTLungers opinion the Zenith original took over from the Nautilus as the benchmark for stock coil MTL tanks so good they have kept the same Z coils and fill design while also extending airflow to accommodate RDL which also allows the use of the 3D plexus coils which are just awesome! The aesthetic look of the tank is an hybrid between the OG Zenith and Zlide tank! Some fall victim of thinking they have inserted the coil correctly and then have serious leaking but once they work it out that once it's in they have to find where it clicks further in place yep zero leaking! Only used the Plexus 3D coils previously in AIO/Pod devices with no adjustable airflow and the flavour was great then so now with adjustable airflow and with AC current, different league!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (1/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> No leaking at all, simple refill, great flavour (best commercial coil ever), battery life seems great, my Siam Drip Tips fit perfectly! This kit is an all-around chicken dinner!


The thing is though however good a commercial coil tank is many like me are always going to prefer to use a rebuildable option so have asked Phil if there are any plans of doing a Zenith RTA or Zenith which will allow for a conversion into an RTA (none of this fiddly tiny RBA coil head nonsense). He replied that designs for both ideas have been submitted to Innokin but any decision will be solely down to them!

I really think that Innokin need to release the mod separately because the Zenith has such a good reputation i don't believe it will really impact sales of the kit yet will interest those that only use rebuildable tanks and don't want to fork out for the whole kit. Already took the opportunity to suggest it to my contact at Innokin today when i got the coded hurry up with the review message lol and how am i liking it? Of course my answer convenient didn't mention when the review would be done (i hate being rushed)!

"Yes really like the tank but need to use that more but also testing with RTA's as many will want to use the mod this way because they much prefer rebuildable tanks and will already have their favourites! Results so far very good! Although i really liked Coil+ it also makes sense sending it to the side-lines as using it with AC current in F0 mode is that good i can't see anyone choosing Coil+ instead of F0! I would also consider making the mod available separately as i don't think it will reduce sales of the Kit but many who do not use stock coil tanks might be put off by having to buy a kit including a tank they will not use but will definitely buy just the mod at a cheaper price!"

Of course what i think probably as next to no impact but at least i made the suggestion!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/21)

Instructions from @Timwis "fresh build at your usual 28w but in F0 mode at between 50 to 60hertz and using the Refresh periodically!"

Instructions followed... 

Not sure if it's in my mind put there by @Timwis but so far the vape is brilliant... let's see how we go today using the "refresh" occasionally. Thank you Tim!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/7/21)

Pretty, innovative and very much want, but only 80W 
I vape between 90W - 95W. So will have to hold out for a new version that does dual battery hopefully.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (2/7/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Pretty, innovative and very much want, but only 80W
> I vape between 90W - 95W. So will have to hold out for a new version that does dual battery hopefully.


Pod Mod, followed by single 18650, pretty sure dual battery will be next, this new AC tech from Innokin isn't a gimmick it will be what sets then apart (until copied of course) into the future!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/21)

I wonder what the device is doing with the "refresh"? It certainly seems to make a difference to the vape. Thanks for telling me to pop a Dvarw on top @Timwis.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (2/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wonder what the device is doing with the "refresh"? It certainly seems to make a difference to the vape. Thanks for telling me to pop a Dvarw on top @Timwis.
> View attachment 233671


Instead of pretending i'm intelligent i will just copy and paste Innokin's explanation!

*Refresh*
Activate refresh whenever you want to improve wicking, revitalize flavours and extend coil life. Refresh powers the coil at 40% of your set wattage, with alternating current, drawing in more liquid into the coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (2/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Instead of pretending i'm intelligent i will just copy and paste Innokin's explanation!
> 
> *Refresh*
> Activate refresh whenever you want to improve wicking, revitalize flavours and extend coil life. Refresh powers the coil at 40% of your set wattage, with alternating current, drawing in more liquid into the coil.


Coil+ which was on the Sensis worked the same but did a mini refresh after every vape while F0 mode doesn't fire after the vape in AC mode at a low wattage but your normal vape is in AC current!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (2/7/21)

When i first read all the explanations before using the Sensis my opinion was great to see some innovation but wasn't overly convinced it would be any great shakes, but it really does what Innokin claims!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (2/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% agree! Very impressed!
> View attachment 233538


I was also surprised how light it is yet not in a cheap way, Innokin have done a great job with the build quality, only a small detail but i love the copper colour edging to the fire button! Simple things please simple minds and all that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (2/7/21)

My brain right now...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/21)

Timwis said:


> I was also surprised how light it is yet not in a cheap way, Innokin have done a great job with the build quality, only a small detail but i love the copper colour edging to the fire button! Simple things please simple minds and all that!



Size, comfort, new tech, white available, soft leather, simple to use, takes 25mm atties, awesome battery cap and cheap! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## fbb1964 (2/7/21)

Quite a useful chart of all the Z coil options for the Zenith II tank. I bought the Innokin Z80 kit in Ash Grey and liked it so much I bought the kit in Cloudy Grey too. Amazing vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER (3/7/21)

How is the mtl draw on it @Timwis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (3/7/21)

THE REAPER said:


> How is the mtl draw on it @Timwis


The Zenith is a true MTL tank and with the Zenith II that remains the case but it's just extended it's capabilities to also give a very good RDL draw, not used it that much yet as i know all the Z-coil range so have mainly been using RTA's to see how well they work in F0 mode and with the Refresh feature!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (3/7/21)

Excuse me while I Refresh!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spink (3/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Excuse me while I Refresh!


@Timwis Does it make any difference for RDAs?

For tanks I get how it makes it help with drawing in extra juice. Wondering if that would make much of a difference with an RDA.

If it helps with coil life, probably would also help with the coil life then in a RDA as well. Before rewicking of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (3/7/21)

Spink said:


> @Timwis Does it make any difference for RDAs?
> 
> For tanks I get how it makes it help with drawing in extra juice. Wondering if that would make much of a difference with an RDA.
> 
> If it helps with coil life, probably would also help with the coil life then in a RDA as well.


Not used an RDA on it but yes the mod just reads resistances it can't differentiate between a commercial coil or Build and it works great with RTA's so will be no different with RDA's! The Refresh is one thing but F0 mode should work great with RDA's! The refresh would probably work best on an RDA if in BF mode though but F0 mode also increases coil life and gives improved flavour or at least it stops the same sort of drop off in flavour you will get with the modes we are more accustomed to which uses DC and also means you need to wick less often and coil will last longer!


----------



## Timwis (3/7/21)

Spink said:


> @Timwis Does it make any difference for RDAs?
> 
> For tanks I get how it makes it help with drawing in extra juice. Wondering if that would make much of a difference with an RDA.
> 
> If it helps with coil life, probably would also help with the coil life then in a RDA as well. Before rewicking of course.


Apart from the Mod doesn't have Coil+ mode the technology and how the device operates is identical to the Sensis apart from F0 mode doesn't initially come locked on the Coolfire Z80!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/innokin-sensis-next-gen-40w-pod-mod-review.t72792/


----------



## Spink (3/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Apart from the Mod doesn't have Coil+ mode the technology and how the device operates is identical to the Sensis apart from F0 mode doesn't initially come locked on the Coolfire Z80!
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/innokin-sensis-next-gen-40w-pod-mod-review.t72792/


Thanks for that input @Timwis 

If you ever give an RDA a go in the F0 mode, let me know. Or if anyone else has.

I'm a squonker and rda users by default. So right now I cant really give it a go or actually not willing to spend the money to just try it out. If someone comes out with a squonker with that tech, then I would probably be on board.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/21)

I am almost disappointed with the Zenith II because I prefer to hate on commercial coils. But this Zenith II with the 0.3Ω coil is so close to a rebuildable. I have been using it for two days now and have ordered a few packs because I will be using this SubOhm Tank a lot more. Love the refill as well! Airflow fully open is perfect for me! Flavour pretty damn good!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (3/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> I am almost disappointed with the Zenith II because I prefer to hate on commercial coils. But this Zenith II with the 0.3Ω coil is so close to a rebuildable. I have been using it for two days now and have ordered a few packs because I will be using this SubOhm Tank a lot more. Love the refill as well! Airflow fully open is perfect for me! Flavour pretty damn good!
> View attachment 233773
> View attachment 233774


That speaks volumes because although it's not your cup of tea the Zenith has always been known for it's great MTL vape, No "Jack of all trades" going on here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/21)

Timwis said:


> That speaks volumes because although it's not your cup of tea the Zenith has always been known for it's great MTL vape, No "Jack of all trades" going on here!



100% @Timwis! It does an awesome RDL job! So much so I ordered another one and the Zenith Pro to check it out as well! I never thought I would see the day when SubOhm tanks started to catch up to rebuildables.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (3/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @Timwis! It does an awesome RDL job! So much so I ordered another one and the Zenith Pro to check it out as well! I never thought I would see the day when SubOhm tanks started to catch up to rebuildables.
> View attachment 233778


Those 3D Plexus Coils have been out for about 3 years but they were too low ohms for the previous Innokin MTL tanks although they would fit so were only compatible with a couple of their AIO devices, now they are being allowed to shine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/21)

This is an awesome coil! Z Coil 0.3Ω

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (5/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is an awesome coil! Z Coil 0.3Ω
> View attachment 233983


It even looks beautiful there, could were that on a chain!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/7/21)

Timwis said:


> It even looks beautiful there, could were that on a chain!



Must be a UK thing... we don't do that down here... we'll get mugged sucker fool

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (5/7/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Quite a useful chart of all the Z coil options for the Zenith II tank. I bought the Innokin Z80 kit in Ash Grey and liked it so much I bought the kit in Cloudy Grey too. Amazing vape!
> 
> View attachment 233712



Thanks @fbb1964 
Do you use it in restricted lung or MTL mode?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fbb1964 (5/7/21)

Silver said:


> Thanks @fbb1964
> Do you use it in restricted lung or MTL mode?


I use it in restricted lung mode mate. Currently I'm using the 0.8 ohm coil at 15w with f0 at 50hz airflow half full open. As @Timwis mentioned this is a top atty with the Z coils it uses. Definitely one of the best commercial coil attys I've ever used. I've tested the Zeus sub ohm atty on it too and it also produces excellent flavour with the mod's new technology. Overall a very good buy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (7/7/21)

Finding myself more and more drawn to commercial coil tanks lately. Hate hassle of pit stops and the fact that I'm not bulletproof on all my RTA's yet. If I had the funds I'd definitely be looking at this more closely. Especially with the raving reviews it's getting here. Only thing that bugs me a little is the wide range of coils. Makes it hard to choose from for a mind like mine that wants to know every coil perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (13/7/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/innokin-coolfire-z80-kit-80w-with-zenith-ii-review.t73176/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

